# How can TISSOT make such affordable real Swiss watches?



## BrunoGeuth (Aug 6, 2012)

How is it possible that Tissot watches are so cheap for a real Swiss brand?

Thanks for info!

Bruno in Belgium


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

some parts made in China...Candino are even more affordable


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Efficient manufacturing, tight cost control and being part of a large watch combine.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

If you notice, the very affordable range of Tissot use many cost cutting measure like printed dial, snap on case back. Very thin SS casing with no screw on crown but push in. 

The very low end of ETA quartz movement.


----------



## BrunoGeuth (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry but I was talking about their MECHANICALS! Not quartz


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Swatch Group synergetic effects make a lot possible. 
Thread moved btw.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

I would agree with other posters. They have economies of scale being part of such a large group, so their costs are as low as possible to start with. 

They cut corners where it makes sense.

Then they employ every trick in the book to make the watches and parts in low cost areas like China while still maintaining the Swiss Made logo. 

In the end, I doubt whether they're any better than many micro brands and many models are probably inferior. I'd rather have a superior quality watch made in Asia than something with the Swiss Made logo stuck on for marketing purposes.

Skip


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

I am pretty sure most of the components in Tissot watches nowadays come from China. That is because the "SWISS MADE" rule says that at least 51% of the costs associated with making the watch must come from Switzerland. I am sure Tissot has found a way to include non-manufacturing costs in that 51%, further reducing the number of components that were actually manufactured in Switzerland. As an aside, I also think the brand shot itself in the foot when its CEO said that the brand was not a manufacture, but rather a watch factory.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tissot sets out to attract sales in a certain portion of the watch market and being part of the Swatch group allows them to make to most of their chosen sector without having to worry too much about the bottom line.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

ram71 said:


> As an aside, I also think the brand shot itself in the foot when its CEO said that the brand was not a manufacture, but rather a watch factory.


Stating a fact is shooting itself in the foot?
Are you suggesting that they lie instead?


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

drunken monkey said:


> Stating a fact is shooting itself in the foot?
> Are you suggesting that they lie instead?


No, I am not suggesting that they lie. I did not word that statement quite well. I am just sad that Tissot is just a shadow of its former self nowadays.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Most of their cases are made in HK/China mainland, as their straps/bracelets.
Where do you think they can get a 50€ whole case, with pushers, sapphire, gaskets, bezel, caseback etc. ?
Same applies for their 10€ straps.
A Renata battery is made in switzerland, that's useful in the Swiss Made % for the qtz watches.

Divide by 8 the classic dream's price, and guess what the brand is still making some profit 

EDIT: 60% makes it Swiss Made now. That's why some of the cheapest watches are slowly disappearing. At 50% they could still be labeled as Swiss Made.
And that's the main reason about the postponed Connected Solar.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

I’m gonna go ahead and mention that I think their prices are pretty relative.


----------

